# the most colorful millipedes?



## driver (Aug 26, 2007)

i've seen some incredible looking millipedes that interest me. the albino narceus, the bumblebee looking ones, what are the most colorful exotic millipedes that interest you? whats your favorite species to keep?


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Aug 27, 2007)

I like Aulacobolus rubropunctatus.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Aug 27, 2007)

This is Aish Tamid, my Vietnamese Rainbow Millipede (Aulacobolus rubropunctatus). I've heard they're supposed to be tricky to keep alive in captivity, but I got mine as a rescue over a year ago and he's been nothing but active and healthy ::shrugs::


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Aug 27, 2007)

I would think Aulacobolus rubropunctatus is the most colourful, certainly out of the commonly kept species, they were known to be difficult a few years ago, but it may have been because old adults were collected and imported in perhaps poor conditions, theres now a few people in the UK successfully breeding them, my ones seem to be doing well, so hopefully im able to breed them as well.


----------



## ahas (Aug 27, 2007)

RoachGirlRen said:


> This is Aish Tamid, my Vietnamese Rainbow Millipede (Aulacobolus rubropunctatus). I've heard they're supposed to be tricky to keep alive in captivity, but I got mine as a rescue over a year ago and he's been nothing but active and healthy ::shrugs::



That one' s really nice!  :}


----------



## Greg Pelka (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope Vincent won't be angry on me, here is oone beautiful specie, photos are made by Vincent:

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/Alipes/pedes/millipede1.jpg

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/Alipes/pedes/millipede2.jpg

Regards
Greg


----------



## beetleman (Aug 27, 2007)

ahas said:


> That one' s really nice!  :}


yes! that's 1 very beautiful millie!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Aug 28, 2007)

we get these in October/November around where I live...


----------



## driver (Oct 25, 2007)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> we get these in October/November around where I live...


nifty little guys!


----------



## McPede (Oct 25, 2007)

How about this one:
http://www.thaibugs.com/images/misc3.jpg


----------

